# iPad Heaven ???



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

So I was at my brother's house for Mother's Day BBQ. Someone set an iPad on the table, it was immediately followed by almost every iPad at the party! (One was in use and would not be relinquished for the photo op.) The the Mac Book Pro came out as did a Mac Air.

Heaven? You bet!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Fun!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

All of them were 3G's 64mb. 

Problem: My husband played slots on one and when we got home I had to d/l slots for him. He has been on my iPad for over an hour. SOMEBODY needs his own iPad!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have found my family!!!   

That's cool!  Are all of those in Apple cases?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, there were 5 3G's at the party. All 5 were in Apple cases. One was removed to show how easy it was to go in/out of the case. It was a lot of fun seeing what everyone had on his/her iPad. I got to play a racing game (I race my Corvette) and I crashed... three times! ha ha ha. My 5 year old grandtwin played and never crashed once! Sheesh!

Had my son and DIL been there, there would have been 7 iPads!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Too fun. Obviously the left iPad gets the most use. 

12 pages of icons and 6 shortcuts at the bottom! The others look sparse.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> So I was at my brother's house for Mother's Day BBQ. Someone set an iPad on the table, it was immediately followed by almost every iPad at the party! (One was in use and would not be relinquished for the photo op.) The the Mac Book Pro came out as did a Mac Air.
> 
> Heaven? You bet!


Look at that I was so excited to see all those I hit send before I even typed anything. That is a great picture and I think I want to be adopted into your family. I have no techie people in my family and they all think I am just weird. -- well that could be true but not because of this


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thats crazy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's great!! I've got a dad who swears by Windows XP and a sister who abhors Steve Jobs. But we try to make up for it with our Apple gear


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm jealous!! I'm thinking about getting an Ipad (once I save up enough $). My husband thinks I'm crazy.... tells me to just buy a Droid.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I took a picture at our Mother's day cook out of my daughter, my grand daughter, and my aunt, all on an iPad while we cooked.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Fun! Get epicurious for the iPad. Really neat for cooks!


----------

